# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Papa CANCHAN a la venta

## Grupo MARTIN

Buen día
Tenemos en oferta un lote próximo a cosechar de aprox. 8tm de papa canchan de primera proveniente de Ancash (3000 msnm).
Interesados sírvanse enviar mensaje privado con datos de contacto. 15102117_10209820069251793_317088041_o.jpgTemas similares: Busco Papa Capiro, Canchan.....que sean optimas para freir busco proveedores de papa tomasa o canchan primera busco proveedores de papa tomasa o canchan venta de papa nativa Huangalina venta de papa nativa Huangalina

----------

